
IBM hits quantum computing milestone, may see 'Quantum Advantage' in 2020 - jonbaer
https://www.zdnet.com/article/ibm-hits-quantum-computing-milestone-may-see-quantum-advantage-in-2020s/
======
hsnewman
The term 'Quantum Advantage' sounds more marketing than science.

~~~
notanum
It's probably
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quantum_supremacy](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quantum_supremacy)

